
Facebook loses its VR case, has to pay $500M in damages - lefstathiou
http://www.cnbc.com/2017/02/01/facebook-loses-vr-case.html
======
sctb
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13544871](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13544871).

